# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  EP: Ejakulimi i Parakohshem - perkufizimi, shkaqet, trajtimi

## uvejsi

:Lulja3: *EJAKULIMI PARAKOHSHEM "EP" -definicioni,shkaqet,trajtimi.*


*DEFINICIONI*

Është pothuajse e pamundur për të marrë një përkufizim të saktë ejakulimit parakohshem: atë që disa çifte konsiderojnë një gjatësi të kënaqshme të raportit seksual do të jetë shumë e papërshtatshme për të tjerët. Në 2006 Kongresi i Shoqërisë Evropiane për Mjekesine seksuale , një gazetë kërkimi amerikane raportone: 
* Koha mesatare e qëndrueshme te njerëzve me EP ishte 1,8 minuta. 
* 'burraT normale' zgjatin një mesatare prej 7,3 minuta. 

Por ka pas meshkuj të cilët pohuan se kanë derdhje te parakohshme, por që mund të zgjasin deri në 25 minuta. Kjo qartë tregon njerëzit kanë gjeresisht ide të ndryshme për atë që është normale. 

Në Kongresin e njëjtë, Profesor Waldinger raportoi se 2,5 për qind e njerëzve mund të mos e kalojn 90 sekonda brenda vaginës. Ata meshkujt padyshim kanë EP. 
Si një përkufizim i punës, në qoftë se ju ose partneri juaj mendoni se orgazma po ndodh shumë shpejt, atëherë ka të ngjarë se është një shkallë e EP. 
1 - "Një person i cili ejakulon para se partneri i tij kërkon që ai të ejakulon ose para se ai vete deshiron te ejakuloj.
2 - " ejakulim perzistente ose rekurente me stimulim minimale seksual para, në, ose menjëherë pas penetrimit dhe para se personi dëshiron atë."

Te dhënat e rasteve mjekësore të ejaculation parakoshem tregojnë këto shifra të mjera: 

-Meshkujt që derdhen para kontaktit penis- vagina, janë 15% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen në minutën e parë të depërtimit, janë 53% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen pas dy minutash te depërtimit, janë 25% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen pas tre minutash te depërtimit, janë 17% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen pas pesë minuta e depërtimit, janë 13% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen pas dhjetë minutave të depërtimit, janë 7% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen pas pesëmbëdhjetë minuta e depërtimit, janë 3% 
-Meshkujt që derdhen me vullnetin e tyre, janë 0,1% 
-Meshkujt që nuk pëlqejn të derdhen 0,01%
(dr.Paulo Amino)

Sipas librit "Si ta kapërcejm derdhjen e parakohshme"("How To Overcome Premature Ejaculation"), ata vlerësojnë se 75 për qind e burrave në SHBA derdh në më pak se dy minuta pas depërtimit.

*SHKAQET*

Në shumicën e rasteve premature ejaculation ka rëndësi, sepse kjo i bën njerëzit të pakënaqur dhe të frustruar. Dhe në raste të rënda mund të kërcënojnë ose edhe rrënoj një martese - thjesht sepse prishet jetën seksuale të të dy partnerëve. 
Ndonjëherë, gjendja është aq e keqe njeriu nuk mund të ketë marrëdhënie seksuale për shkak se ai derdh para se ai mund të merrni në vaginë. Kjo mund të jetë shkatërruese për vetë një njeri i mosbesimi. Dhe kjo mund të jetë tepër frustruese dhe bezdisshëm për partnerin e tij - veçanërisht në qoftë se ajo dëshiron të mbetet me barrë.
Derdhje e parakohshme është një ankesë e zakonshme. Kjo vetem rrallë shkaktohet nga një problem fizik.
Derdhje e parakohshme në fillim e një marrëdhënie është më shpesh shkaktohet nga ankthi dhe stimulim shumtë. Fajin dhe faktorë të tjerë psikologjik mund të jenë të përfshira 
 Pas efekteve te masturbim te tepruar. 
 Hypersensitivity e gjëndërs se prostatës. 
 takimi i parë seksuale "Jo-i mirë" . 
 Glans (maja e penisit) tepër i ndjeshëm. 
ngushtësia vaginal. 
 Hypersensitivity. 
 alkoolizmi. Ankthi.

*Egzaminimet dhe analizat* 

Zakonisht nuk ka rezultatet abnormale me kete gjendje. Ofruesin e kujdesit shëndetësor mund të merr më shumë informacion të dobishëm nga intervista personit ose çiftit.

*Efektet e këqija te EP tek Mashkulli* 

 përkeqëson problemin e tij. 
 Mbetet ne ankth. 
 Nxitet keq e më keq. 
 vetë-respekti humbet. 
 shmang kontaktet seksuale. 
 Ngushllohet për lehtësim të përkohshëm. 
 bëhet përkohësisht impotent 
 humbe harmonin me gruan e tij. 

*Efektet e keqe e derdhje e parakohshme për femra* 

 pëson trauma emocionale. 
 Mbetet në depresion. 
 bëhet grindavece. 
 Çështjet i bën gjëra të vogla. 
 shmanget seksit . 
 shkatërron harmonin me burrin e saj. 
 bëhet jo-serioze për marrëdhënie.

MEGJITHATE, është e rëndësishme për ju të dini se GJITHA llojet derdhje e parakohshme mund të riparohen. 
JU nuk jeni vetëm me problemet e tua. 
JU mund të mësoni teknika sakta te derdhjes se parakohshme që do të dote ndalojn derdhjen e parakohshme. 

*TRAJTIMET DHE BARNAT*

*Trajtimi për raste të lehta*

Nëse keni EP shumë te lehete - për shembull, ju mund të zgjasni pesë minuta, por do të donte të 10 , ndoshta nuk ka ndonje pike per te shkuar te mjeku. 
Pse? Sepse ju duhet të jetë në gjendje për të përmirësuar ceshtjen me teknikat thjeshtë të zbavitjes. 
Kjo do të thotë ktheni mendjen tuaj në diçka tjetër kur ju kuptoni që orgazma është afër. Për shembull, ju mund të mendoni për diçka krejtësisht të pakoncetruar me seksin ose majë veten.

*Xhel anestezisë lokale* 

Disa njerëz mundohen të trajtoj veten me një xhel anestezisë lokale që është aplikuar në boshtin e penisit pak para raportit seksual. 
Ky produkt është shpallur në publik si një mënyrë e mirë për të "shuar 'ndjesit seksuale në penis. 
Ne nuk e këshillojnë duke përdorur këtë xhel sepse anestezisë lokale mund të zbeh(topit,dobsoj) ndjesite seksuale për partneren tuaj. 
Ajo gjithashtu mund të shkaktojë një reagim te dhimbshëm në lëkurë ose partneren, me kruajtje intensive, skuqje dhe ulcera (ang. sorennes)

*Prezervativ per dashuri te gjate*

Shkencëtarët gjermanë kanë dalë me një qasje pak të ndryshme që nuk do të shkaktojë iritim vaginale. 
Është quajtur "prezervativ per dashuri te gjatei' dhe ai përmban një anestezisë lokale (benzocaine) brenda tij. 
prezervativ per dashuri te gjate janë tani duke u shitur në shumë vende, me një shumëllojshmëri te emrave të markave. 
Disa pacientë meshkuj kanë thënë se qendrojn me gjate me keta prezervativ, por njeriu është ende në rrezik për një reagim ndjeshmërie të benzocaines.


*Trajtimi për rastet më të rënda* 
Nëse ju EP po shkakton probleme të rëndësishme, ajo është mirë të këshillohet me një ekspert për trajtim.

*Teknika shtrydhjes*

Doktori juaj mund t'ju udhëzojë ju dhe partnerin tuaj në përdorimin e një metode të quajtur teknikë shtrydhje.
Kjo metodë shëron shumicën dërrmuese të njerëzve, me kusht që të dy partnerët të bashkëpunojn (e cila nuk është gjithmonë rastesi). Ajo bazohet në një special "kapje(mberthim,shtrengim te penisit) zhvilluar nga terapistët nga Masters dhe Johnson amerikan. 

Shtrydhja me gisht heq dëshirën për orgazm, kështu që në qoftë se, sipas udhëzimeve të kujdesshëme,cifti e përdor atë gjatë një periudhe prej javësh, ata mund të ri-trajnojn burrin kështu qe ai mund të zgjasë ejakulimin shumë më gjatë . 

Kjo metodë punon si vijon: 

Hapi 1. Fillo aktivitetin seksual si zakonisht, duke përfshirë stimulimin e penisit, derisa ju të ndjeheni pothuajse gati të para ejakulimit . 

Hapi 2. A partneri juaj shtrydh fund e penisit tuaj, deri në piken ku koka e penist (glans) bashkohet me boshtin, dhe të mbajë shtrydh për disa sekonda, derisa urgjenca per te ejakuluar kalon. 

Partnerja juaj vendos gishtin e madh te dores mbi njeren ane te penist te erektuar. 

Gishti treguas i saj dhe gishtat e mesem janë mbi në anën tjetër. 

Gishti tregues është mbi kreshte të glansit (kokë se penist '), ndërsa gishtin e mesem është nën kreshtë. 

Kur njeri mendon se ai është afër një kulm, ai tregon partnerin e tij.

Hapi 3. Pas shtrydhja eshte liruar, të presesh për rreth 30 sekonda, pastaj kthehemi në paraloje. Ju mund të vëreni se shtrydhjae penisit shkakton ajo të bëhet më pak i ngritur, por kur stimulim seksual rifillon, se së shpejti rimerr erekcion(ngritje) të plotë. 

Hapi 4. Nëse ju ndjeni se jeni përsëri gati të ejakuloni, partneri juaj përsërit procesin e shtrydhjes. 

Personi apo çifti mund të përsëris këtë model derisa njeriu deshiron te ejakuloj.Heren e fundit të vazhdojë stimulimin deri sa njeriu arrin 
orgazmën.

Duke përsëritur këtë per aq herë sa është e nevojshme. Pas disa seanca praktikë, ndjenja të dish se si ta shtyjë derdhje mund të bëhet një zakon që nuk kërkon gjate teknikën shtrydhjes.

Ne kemi parë shumë njerëz me EP të cilët nuk mund të zgjasnin për 30 sekonda, por që ishin në gjendje të zgjasnin për aq kohë sa një gjysmë ore pas trajnimit të kujdesshëm gjatë një periudhe prej muajsh. Megjithatë,po te mos bëhet si pjesë e një programi të organizuar, ai ndoshta nuk do të funksionojë. 
*Shtrydhja Master xhonson vertetë duhet të demonstrohet për ju personalisht nga një ekspert. Shumica e çifteve të cilët përpiqen të mësojnë atë nga interneti ose një libër e marrin gabuar.
Këshilla jonë: shikoni te një profesionist (specialist I urologjise).*

*Medikamente* 

Disa ilaqet kundër depresionit dhe krem i ditës mjet anastezik janë përdorur për të trajtimin e derdhje e parakohshme. Edhe pse asnjë nga këto barna sjane miratuar në mënyrë specifike nga Administrata per Ushqim dhe Barna për trajtimin e derdhjes e parakohshme, disa janë përdorur për këtë qëllim. Ju mund të kenë nevojë të provoni medikamente të ndryshme ose doza para se ju dhe mjeku juaj gjen një trajtim që punon për ju.Antidepresantet

Një efekt anësor i antidepresantve është vonesa e orgazmës. Mjekët sugjerojnë se burrat të cilët kanë EP, ilaqet kundër depresionit mund ti marrin për të përfituar nga ky efekt anësor i veçanta.

Doktori juaj mund të porosis një nga disa frenuesit selektiv rimarjes serotonin (SSRIs), të tilla si sertraline (Zoloft), paroxetine (paxil) ose fluoxetine (Prozac), për të ndihmuar vonesën e ejakulimit. 

Nëse koha e ejakulimit tuaj nuk përmirësohet, mjeku juaj mund të përshkruajnë antidepressant tricyclic clomipramine (Anafranil), i cili gjithashtu ka treguar të përfitojnë njerëzit me këtë sëmundje. 

Ju mund të mos keni nevojë për të marrë këto ilaçe çdo ditë për të parandaluar derdhjen e parakohshme. Duke marrë një dozë të ulët disa orë para se të planifikoni të keni marrëdhënie seksuale mund të jetë e mjaftueshme për të përmirësuar simptomet tuaja. 

Efekte të tjera anësore te këtyre ilaqet kundër depresionit mund të përfshijnë,ndjenja e te vjellurit, gojën të thatë, të qenët i përgjumur dhe ul libidon.

*Fuqia e frymarjes*
frymëmarja e vetedijshme është një çelës për dashuri te zgjatur. Frymëmarrje e shpejtë exciton dhe ngjall(nxit) juve.Frymëmarrje të kontrolluar,ngadalta, shumë më poshtë në bark tuaj, ju zbut dhe e ndihmon vononi ejakulimin.Fokusimi në frymën tuaj merr vëmendjen tuaj larg nga organet gjenitale. Sinkronizo ritmin tuaj të frymëmarrjes me partnerin tuaj,forcon lidhjen tuaj me njëri-tjetrin. 

*Ju mund të përdorni disa prej "teknikat e muskujve "në vijim te shtyni ejakulimin*

*tkurrja e muskujve PC (pubococcygeous*) 
Kjo është thjesht shtrengoj muskujt e dyshemes se legenit tuaj , rreth scrotum, penisit dhe anusit kur te ndjeheni afimin ejakulimit. Një mënyrë e lehtë për ushtrimin e kësaj është që të ndërpretni rrjedhjen e urinen tuaj kur shkoni ne banjo. 

*Presioni Perineum* 
Presion mbi perineum, një vend në mes të rrugës mes scrotum tuaj dhe anusin tuaj, do të ndihmojë për të ndaluar ejakulimin, sepse ky vend arrin deri gjëndëra e prostatës. Është prostata qe kontrahohet dhe zgjeron gjatë orgazmës dhe pastaj nxjerr lëngun e ejakulimit. . Kerkoji partneres tuaj për të aplikuar këtë presion të dashur për ju. 

*Terheqja e Testiseve* 

Kur mashkulli eshte afer orgazmës scrotumin (qesja e herdheve)te e tij ngriti deri më pranë trupit të tij. Ju mund të vonojë ejakulimin nga butësisht duke tërhequr testes tuaj poshtë dhe larg nga trupi juaj. Partnerja juaj gjithashtu mund të bëjë këtë për ju. 

*Passion Pump* 

Kjo teknikë, që kombinon shtengimine muskujt PC, rrotullohen sytë tuaj lart, duke prekur gjuhën tuaj te çatia e gojës tuaj, dhe perfytyro energjinë tuaj seksuale te rrjedh larte neper trupin tuaj ndërsa jeni duke praktikuar kontrolluarimin frymëmarjes se thellë , është një nga mënyrat më efektive të vonimit te ejakulimit.. Kjo është një teknikë seksuale Taoist kung fu i cili ka shtuar dobi të ndihmuar ju qarkullojnë energjinë seksuale në trupin tuaj në vend që ajo të mbetet e nxehte dhe e rëndë në rajonin tuaj gjenital. 

*Këshillë Special* 
Është më e lehtë për shërim ejakulation premature duke u përqëndruar në lëvizjen e energjisë tuaj seksuale ne trupin tuaj dhe jo duke u përqendruar ne ejaculim. Ndalo lëvizjet, relaxohu pak dhe merr frymë thellë dhe ngadalë ,do të ndihmoj me këtë praktikë.  

*Teknikja e futjes(shtyrjes)*

Një teknikë e shkëlqyer shtyrjes që sjell kënaqësi te madhe për një grua dhe ndihmon një mashkullini te kombinim i futjes se thellë dhe të cekët. Me futje te cekët do të thotë qe penisi juaj vetëm të hyjë 11 / 2 deri 2 inç brenda partneres suaj. Këto dyte e parët te inçev janë pjesë më te ndjeshme te vaginës e një gruaje. futja e thellë do të thotë penis hyn si plotësisht aq sa ju mundeni.

Në këtë teknikë ju kombinoni një seri prej nëntë futjeve mjaft te shpejtë ceke me një te ngadalshëm të thellë. Futjae cekët stimulon indet më të ndjeshme vaginale partnerest tuaj dhe në të njëjtën kohë të krijojë një vakum efekt që e bën dhembjen e saj për goditje e thella që do të vijnë. Dhe për shkak se shumica e futjeve tuaja janë ato të cekët, exicitoni vetëm disa inçat e parë te penisit tuaj, ju jeni në gjendje të qendroni për më shumë! 

*Pozicione të ndryshme seksuale* 

Disa njerëz arrijë orgazmë dhe ejakulim më shpejt në pozicionin tradicional misionar (mashkulli siper). Këta njerëz mund të qendrojne më gjatë kur partnerja ietyre është në krye. Mbani mend, megjithatë, se preferencat pozicionev seksuale ndryshon gjerësisht shumë . 
Ndrysho Pozicionet shpesh mund të ndihmojë gjithashtu, ndoshta duke i dhënë mashkulli pauza te shkurtra gjate paralojes para cdo pozicioni.

*Psikoterapia*
Kjo qasje, i njohur edhe si këshillim apo terapi diskutimi, përfshin duke folur me një ofrues të shëndetit mendor në lidhje me marrëdhëniet tuaja dhe përvojat. Këto sesione diskutimi mund të ju ndihmojë ta redukoni performancën e ankthit ose të gjej mënyrat më efektive për ballafaqimin me stresin dhe zgjidhjen e problemeve. Për shumë çifte të prekura nga derdhje e parakohshme, duke folur me një terapist së bashku mund të prodhojnë rezultate më të mira.

*E erdhmja (Prognoza)* 
Në shumicen e rasteve, burri është në gjendje të mësojnë se si të kontrollit ejakulimin përmes edukimit dhe duke praktikuar teknika të thjeshta të përshkruara. Ejakulimi i parakohshem kronik mund të jetë një shenjë e ankthi ose depresioni. Një psikiatër apo psikolog mund t'ju ndihmojë per te trajtuar këto gjendje.

Per me shume teknika te kurimit po ja paraqes nje Liber gjuhen angleze "Ultimate ejaculation mastery"
downlaod:
http://hotfile.com/dl/14010482/8c7d2...ntrol.rar.html
Passwordi i RAR: www.forum-islamik.com

Perktheu dhe pershtati :arushi: vejsi

----------


## dardaniAU

Une u besfasova me ate kshillen e me lart:ku thote kur te jeni  afer me ejakulue, partnerja e juaj te ja shtype me gishte diqka thethe fundit te penisit, etj, po qka me i ba se po ta preki partnjerja penisin tim ne ate kohe para ejkulimit, u krye puna derdhja eshte e pa shmangshme, nuk ka qe e pret!!! po qfare prekni me dore ne ato momente....!hahahahaa

----------

